# Club Intrawest/Embarc Members



## WBP (Aug 23, 2017)

This issue is worth watching:

https://saveovi.org/

https://www.tstodayjoin.com/category/tst-broadcasting/

TST iNews Special Report – Olympic Village Inn Owner Seeks Election To Board
The TST *Broadcast *is especially worthy of your time, and to listening to.

You'll read/hear about many common issues between Olympic Village Inn and Club Intrawest/Embarc. Listen carefully to what Attorney Bone has to say.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 23, 2017)

What we all need to remember is that the election which voted for the change in management to DRI was completely rigged by the rule that developer held points count for 15 times more than non developer points.  Also remember that just 1 year before this vote, CI  greatly expanded the number of developer points by opening a "new resort" because before that new resort the developer had sold almost all their points.


----------



## WBP (Aug 23, 2017)

Some might call what went on/is going on at Club Intrawest, and Olympic Village Inn, as "carefully orchestrated," while others might call it "rigged."

In my opinion, while companies like Marriott and Disney cleaned up the previously tarnished timeshare industry, I believe the industry has reverted back to where it was, prior to the debut of the once clean guys of Marriott, Disney, and the like.

Of interest, both Club Intrawest/Embarc and Olympic Village Inn, have a presence/are situated in California, where the California Bureau of Real Estate, and Attorney General's office, have proven to be universally useless, when it comes to regulating impropriety in the timeshare industry (their regulatory responsibilities focus on timeshare sales and marketing, and condominium ownership association governance and finance).


----------

